# Fargot clock



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Bought a wooden cased clock, from a booty a few weeks ago, i had looked at it the week before, it was a dooer upper.

You know the sort of thing, covered in dust dirt , the backs missing, paint is in need of a lot of tlc, but i liked the thing.

So i knocked him down to 22 pound & bought it, why my mrs said i bought it because no one else liked it.

So it was out with the black marker pens the boot polish & it does not look too bad.

I stripped down the movement cleaned & serviced it & its a runner, looks pritty good to , even the mrs likes it now.

I have tried all afternoon to put pictures up , so i gave up.

The reason for the post was to see if anyone else has any of the Fargot clocks


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Not really, but would like some before and after piccies - if her indoors will allow....

Mike


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing some photos of your new toy antony. Did it take you long to service it?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I would love to post some pictures, i will try.

where on the list do i find out how to.

To service the clock took me about a week as the clock plates were so bad i had to get the autosol metal polish out & then you have to meve all of it with peg wood & solvents to remove ever speck of it.

When i get the pictures up i have before during & after.


----------

